# A brilliant "Just a minute quiz" answer



## Betsy Og (7 Feb 2014)

Taken from independent.ie (a top 10)

*10. What star do travellers follow? *
 Joe Dolan


The topic reminds me of a story from The Gerry Ryan show, talking about burials. A guy ring in and Gerry asks him where would be like to be buried? Now I wont repeat the full import of his statement in the polite confines of AAM, suffice it to say that Bibi Baskin was mentioned and there was other alliteration in the response!


----------



## Sol28 (7 Feb 2014)

My Favourite was the question "As Happy As..."

Contestant: <Long Pause>

Larry Gogan: <Hint> "Think of me..."

Contestant: "A Pig in Sh**e!"


----------



## Liamos (10 Feb 2014)

"Ah they didn't suit ya today!"

Translation - "You're thick".


----------



## Mrs Vimes (11 Feb 2014)

My favourite (although I can't remember the exact phrasing of the question)

Larry: What "M" is the office of one country in another country?

Contestant: <ehhh> Mission?

Larry: No, Embassy.

I was only about 14 but had to stop listening after that one.


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2014)

Larry: What is a male bee called?

Cork Contestant: Would it be a wazzie?


----------



## cremeegg (12 Feb 2014)

ajapale said:


> Larry: What is a male bee called?
> 
> Cork Contestant: Would it be a wazzie?



?


----------



## fobs (12 Feb 2014)

A wazzie i.e a wasp


----------



## Firefly (12 Feb 2014)

Larry: What's the capital of France?
Cont: F


----------



## ice (12 Mar 2014)

Larry: where is the Taj Mahal 
Cont: opposite the dental hospital*

*For the younger folk there used to be a restaurant called this opposite the dental hospital in Dublin


----------



## Liamos (13 Mar 2014)

ice said:


> Larry: where is the Taj Mahal
> Cont: opposite the dental hospital*
> 
> *For the younger folk there used to be a restaurant called this opposite the dental hospital in Dublin



Brilliant!


----------

